# TUG Timeshare Review system updates take 2!



## TUGBrian (Apr 14, 2013)

We have just completed another facet of changing the look of the Timeshare Resort Review pages.

Since "Rci info" and "II info" were truly a duplicate of information (or one was blank)...we have combined these fields into a single field called "Resort Description"

This will basically be whatever PR snippet used by the resort itself, or RCI/II description as applicable.

note we either migrated the data from the previous sections (and for those resorts that were dual affiliated and had two entries, they were merged)...please use the "contact review manager" link on the review pages or post here with any corrections or formatting issues you may see!



The second change we made was to the TUG INFORMATION section (which essentially was also many times a duplicate of the other two description fields...but will now be used to allow us to insert data/links/helpful hints/etc about each resort provided by TUG members.

This is now called "TUG Resort Information" and can be edited at any time.  We will also shortly be adding a button/link in that section to allow members to quickly and easily submit changes and or updates to TUG for us to insert into this field!

We may or may not make aesthetic changes to the page for easier reading as well, look for these to roll out later this week as we do some testing!


Hope you all enjoy!  and please, let us know about any issues/errors/formatting changes/spelling issues/whatever so we can get them sorted out!

Making sweeping changes to more than 5000 individual resort pages is bound to turn up some bugs!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 15, 2013)

This new resort (Worldmark phoenix) is a good example showing the new fields and all the data we can input into them!

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=4a72e3ef-a285-4a39-addd-79def0e59e9b

Thanks to the Tuggers who submitted the first (and really great) review!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 16, 2013)

deleted, found a bug


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 21, 2013)

ok...take two on the take two upgrades =)

the above is all live on all resort review pages, and you will find a new link directly on the review page that is titled "update resort information"

using this link you can submit changes/edits/updates/additions/subtractions/etc directly to us...no login required!

so if you see an inaccuracy on a resort review page, or information thats misspelled/out of date/missing/whatever...drop us a line using this quick and easy feature and we will make the changes asap (as appropriate)

Getting us at least one step closer to the wiki style pages where as at least now you can more easily update information on the page with a simple click!

ive attached a screenshot highlighting the new link available for all.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 21, 2013)

ok...take two on the take two upgrades =)

the above is all live on all resort review pages, and you will find a new link directly on the review page that is titled "update resort information"

using this link you can submit changes/edits/updates/additions/subtractions/etc directly to us...no login required!

so if you see an inaccuracy on a resort review page, or information thats misspelled/out of date/missing/whatever...drop us a line using this quick and easy feature and we will make the changes asap (as appropriate)

Getting us at least one step closer to the wiki style pages where as at least now you can more easily update information on the page with a simple click!

ive attached a screenshot highlighting the new link available for all.







hope you all enjoy and utilize this new feature!


----------

